
Why open code is irrelevant to Android's success - gulbrandr
http://www.javaworld.com/cgi-bin/mailto/x_java.cgi?pagetosend=/export/home/httpd/javaworld/javaworld/jw-04-2011/110401-open-sources.html&pagename=/javaworld/jw-04-2011/110401-open-sources.html&pageurl=http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-04-2011/110401-open-sources.html&site=jw_core
======
chris_j
The article alludes to but does not directly state the most likely reason that
the Android 3.0 code remains closed: that Google was forced to rush out
Android 3.0 for a few tablet manufacturers but did not want smartphone makers
to sell phones with a crappy, unfinished version of Android 3.0.

